# Penfold Black Heart ball



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 6, 2020)

Does anybody here play these?

I play the Pro V1x...not very original.  I don't feel that my game is strong enough anymore to actually be very ball dependent.  I like the Pro Vix for the personalization options which are purely cosmetic.  The ammo is imprinted with my name and ball# 79,  79 always being the target score.  

But I think that it might be cool to play something different than what the old gents with whom I play tee up.
I don't know anybody but James Bond who plays a Penfold.

Any Penfold players here?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 6, 2020)

NOBODY playing the Penfold ball?


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2020)

I do but not the Black Heart, I play old relics and old stock now and again.

Bought some GX100 on ebay and someone gave me a few Penfold Commandos.

They don't go as far as new balls, surprise surprise.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2020)

The commandos like to go deep into the jungle or bush and then difficult to find ... well that was my experience 30years ago!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			The commandos like to go deep into the jungle or bush and then difficult to find ... well that was my experience 30years ago!
		
Click to expand...

Been years since I went commando or into a bush, but if I can find my camouflage gear ,hey ho TAB .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2020)

I found the ball on the left of the photo, a Dunlop DDH 1.62 in the semi rough while playing the Cawder GC senior open earlier this year.
But  can't post the pics, the page say's the uploaded file is too big for the server to process.
Use to be no problem posting individual pictures/photos on the forum , what's changed and why  MODS ??. 
EDIT sorted thanks to Phil


----------

